# Art Tips for Photoshop or Manga studio?



## HannahFu

I'm both a traditional and digital artist. I do more digital works nowadays.
I do my drawings in Manga Studio, but manga studio doesn't have has much brush variety as Photoshop. Photoshop doesn't have certain controls like manga studio. Well it might, but i haven't been able to find them. I've been using manga studio for 5 or 6 years now. I'm more antiquated with how to paint in this program. i've attached a file to demonstrate what kinds of things i draw in this program. 
Regardless, what would you recommend? Should i stick with Manga studio, or should i move to Photoshop? Are there perhaps any tricks or tips in Manga studio that you would like to share? 
Anything
Heck, any tips in general. I like hearing other peoples ideas and recommendations.
:>


----------



## Mel_Robertson

Hi Hannah love the art especially the girl with the fish, can you list what you want to be able to do in PS that you can do in manga studio?


----------



## HannahFu

Thank you 
Glad you like em!

Manga studio has a stabilization feature, it makes your brush and pen strokes steadier. The layout that i currently have in manga studio is something i don't think i could replicate in Photoshop. of course i could always just re adjust. Certain little effect features. ( a bit hard for me to explain, but something similar to adding an outline around something, or changing the colors of the entire layer) But like i said i probably just haven't been able to find them. 
Regardless, any advice is appreciated.
Thanks again~


----------



## abt2k15

lazy nezumi is a pretty cheap photoshop add on which is kind of an enhanced version of the stabilizer from manga studio. 

https://lazynezumi.com/home


----------



## Mel_Robertson

I agree with abt lazy nezumi is good and it works with lots of softwares not just ps you should give it a try

demo:


----------



## HannahFu

I'll give it a try. It looks really good 
Manga studios stabilizer is pretty good, so if this is better, i need to definitely check it out.


----------



## Alice Bell

So original topic! I like it!


----------



## Alice Bell

t's so inspiring, they are really professional! In addition, I'm wondering whether you use tips like this http://fixthephoto.com/blog/retouch-tips/game-of-thrones-photoshop-tutorial.html


----------



## muditaaas09

OMG, these are super pretty and cool, I like the bird and the girl with fish too


----------



## _uyane

Hey Hannah, for the stabilization feature I think photoshop has a similar feature called smoothing somewhere at the top of the canvas. Hope this helps


----------



## vectorian

Hi Hanna

I would like to point you to another Paintprogram.
As you wrote that you would like more Varitations
with your Brushes.

Take a look at *"PaintStorm Studio"*, i think it would
make you happy.

For its price it is about $ 20 (it is only a one-time fee,
so no subscription like with Photoshop) it is very powerful
painting program with a very good brushengine.
It has also a Stroke Stabilizer like Photoshop.
Whereby Lazy Nezumi has many more uses
than just to stabilize a Stroke.

It has also a Demo Program with 30 uses, so
you can try it out before you buy.

Will work on PC, Mac and Linux and there is
even a Version for the iPad.

Here the Link to there Website
https://www.paintstormstudio.com/de/index.html


----------



## Alice Bell

Beautiful, nothing else can describe, awesome.	
https://fixthephoto.com/photodirector-vs-photoshop.html


----------

